# bad news



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

she has multiple nodules in both her liver and spleen. very few options, one was a needle aspirate to try and identify any cancer, which they feel she has a high probability of having. she is undergoing the aspirate this afternoon, they will keep her for several hours, we should be able to bring her home tonight. i can't even speak out loud, i am so terrified for my girl. i asked him if he thought it was hemangio, he said because of her labs, her loss of appetite and weight loss, probability is high. mentioned pain meds, keeping her comfortable. i am heartbroken.

We just brought her home. they couldn't do the needle aspiration, her PT level was too high. She will be taking Vitamin K, Denamarin and Yunnan Baiyo supplements to try and resolve that issue. Instructions are "leash only walking, no jumping, playing or running. Minimize stressful events, avoid strenuous exercise." and she should be watched closely for any changes in conditions, pale gums, nose bleeds, collapse,etc, get her to a vet asap. She and I are now walking down a path I never wanted to be on, but I will be with her every step of the way. She is a brave girl. I only hope she doesn't realize whats ahead. 

Donna


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ooo, I am so sorry you are going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your girl today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry to hear this, you're both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Know there are many from around the world who share your broken heart. Give her lots of love and try your best to live in the moment, just as she does. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

So sorry you both are going thru this. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

So very sorry to hear this sad news about your lovely girl. Hugs to you both....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

fingers and paws crossed over here for you


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking of you both and hoping for everything good. Sending big big big english hugs and wishing for a happy ending.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for you and your girl. Can't imagine how heartbroken you are. Keeping you and your girl in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to read this. You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for you and your girl.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

i am so very sorry for both of you. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

I am so very sorry to read this. I will be praying for you and your girl!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so very sad for you and your girl. 

With hopes and prayers that the next news will be better,
Lucy


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

hugs and prayers going your way.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you and your sweet girl.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Those instructions...you must be so scared. I don't know if this even qualifies as a "new normal," it's a place all it's own. Collapse? It's a terrifying thought  

So now you just go day to day and look for hope? I'm so sorry, such a tough place to be. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry..so sorry. 

If she is having a bleed the Yunan Baiyo/Paiyo is helpful in stopping the bleeding. I don't know if your packaging has a little dark red pill at the top of the foil pack, but if so that's for using in an emergency bleed--we used it and it worked for us. Barkley experienced nosebleeds, and at the end the pale gums. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Edit: here is a wiki on yunan baiyo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yunnan_Baiyao We keep this in our dog first aid kit now.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry. You both will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My heart aches for you and your beloved little girl. I know this must be so hard on you. Please know that you both are in my thoughts.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. You both will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. I've been where you are now and I wish you didn't have to go through this.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm so sorry..so sorry.
> 
> If she is having a bleed the Yunan Baiyo/Paiyo is helpful in stopping the bleeding. I don't know if your packaging has a little dark red pill at the top of the foil pack, but if so that's for using in an emergency bleed--we used it and it worked for us. Barkley experienced nosebleeds, and at the end the pale gums.
> 
> ...


I wondered what that little red pill was for. I am so scared.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Those instructions...you must be so scared. I don't know if this even qualifies as a "new normal," it's a place all it's own. Collapse? It's a terrifying thought
> 
> So now you just go day to day and look for hope? I'm so sorry, such a tough place to be.
> 
> {{hugs}}


Yes, just day to day. I am scared. I hope I am up to what is ahead for my Tess.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry, it is so darn tough ,when they get so sick.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> Those instructions...you must be so scared. I don't know if this even qualifies as a "new normal," it's a place all it's own. Collapse? It's a terrifying thought


About the instructions: Reaching back a few years ago to the day an ultrasound resulted in the instruction that "His spleen needs to come out TODAY!," I think the issue is the potential to rupture a tumor on the spleen, which processes and holds a lot of blood. When the spleen truly ruptures, it is often fatal because the dog "bleeds out" before anyone recognizes the what is happening. 

The good news is that you know about the problem now and can minimize the risk, which is what the instructions are aimed at. And you know the symptoms of an internal bleed - the pale gums, etc. - and that emergency care is in order immediately if you see those signs. When/if Tess is stronger, they may be able to remove her spleen, which would eliminate that risk. If the vet didn't discuss that, you might push for more details. If surgery is not an option, you are in a place none of us want to be. It doesn't sound like a good prognosis. 

Your love for Tess will give you the strength to do what you must for her. Enjoy every precious minute with your girl.

Sending healing energy and prayers for Tess and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

I am so very sorry your girl and you are going through this.
We have lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma. If she seems to have trouble breathing or her gums are pale, get her to the emergency vet right away.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with the two of you.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear the bad news about your girl.

It is very tough on you... I am so sorry, I went through it too with my Lucy.

But Tess doesnt know whats coming, so that can ease your pain a little.

Just love her up and make lots of special memories.

Hugs to you and your sweet girl.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

my4goldens said:


> Yes, just day to day. I am scared. I hope I am up to what is ahead for my Tess.



I am so very sorry that you got this news about Tess. It is terribly frightening and heartbreaking at the same time.

I know you are scared but you will be able to handle whatever lies ahead. Unfortunately many of us know all too well how that feels. Take each day as it comes. Some will be better than others. You love Tess and will do what is best for her. You will be strong for her right now because she needs you to be. Try and find some joy in the things that make her happy. You will both be in my prayers.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you. So sorry to read this.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't even type thru the tears. I am so so sorry.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> About the instructions: Reaching back a few years ago to the day an ultrasound resulted in the instruction that "His spleen needs to come out TODAY!," I think the issue is the potential to rupture a tumor on the spleen, which processes and holds a lot of blood. When the spleen truly ruptures, it is often fatal because the dog "bleeds out" before anyone recognizes the what is happening.
> 
> The good news is that you know about the problem now and can minimize the risk, which is what the instructions are aimed at. And you know the symptoms of an internal bleed - the pale gums, etc. - and that emergency care is in order immediately if you see those signs. When/if Tess is stronger, they may be able to remove her spleen, which would eliminate that risk. If the vet didn't discuss that, you might push for more details. If surgery is not an option, you are in a place none of us want to be. It doesn't sound like a good prognosis.
> 
> ...


He basically said there was nothing more that could be done, I guess because of the amount of nodules and that they were in both the spleen and the liver. I was reeling a bit, but did hear him say perhaps two months, pain management. I am going to go talk to my regular vet today and try and work out a plan between he and I in regards to Tess's care from here on out.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Nothing can be done?  Like Lucy said, the place where none of us want to be.

A bittersweet time for you, I hope we can help you through this, even if just a little. 

So tell us more about Tess. She has a story, we'd love to hear it :heartbeat


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear the news about Tess. I will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> He basically said there was nothing more that could be done, I guess because of the amount of nodules and that they were in both the spleen and the liver. I was reeling a bit, but did hear him say perhaps two months, pain management. I am going to go talk to my regular vet today and try and work out a plan between he and I in regards to Tess's care from here on out.


Two months. Of course you were reeling. This is devastating news for anyone. It's a wonder you can see to read or type. But that's a lot better than two weeks.

As others have written, the thing to do now is focus on making the time you have left with Tess as wonderful as it can be for her. She doesn't know what is coming and she will only be afraid if she senses that you are. Try to vent your emotions here, where we understand and will try to help, but with Tess you want to focus on fun and keep your thoughts on the joy of each moment with her. In my experience, dogs handle pain and physical loss with far more grace than most people, so real joy is still possible with Tess. You may have to be creative, but I bet you're up to it. For example, if she loves to fetch, she can probably still safely walk after a tennis ball rolled gently across the floor. And if I were you, I'd forget about all the dietary rules that are intended to keep them healthy into old age and give her anything and everything that she likes. 

When she can't enjoy what is left of her life, I hope you can find the strength and courage to let her go. That is truly a gift of love.

With you in spirit and sending healing thoughts and prayers for Tess,
Lucy


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I,truly,hope it's not hemangio!.I will keep you and yr girls,in my prayers as I went through this,with Priska.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So sorry to read this. You will both be in my prayers.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Nothing can be done?  Like Lucy said, the place where none of us want to be.
> 
> A bittersweet time for you, I hope we can help you through this, even if just a little.
> 
> So tell us more about Tess. She has a story, we'd love to hear it :heartbeat


Jo Ellen,

Just got home from a talk with my regular vet. I am more clear now on her prognosis. If we decide to do the needle aspiration next week once her clotting factors stabilize, it is only if we want to pursue aggressive treatment. I asked him point blank how much time he thinks she has. He was very honest and said weeks, if she is a candidate for chemo perhaps a month or two longer. I now need to decide if I want to do the needle aspiration. I am so conflicted, especially as her appetite just seems to be getting worse. Today she seems very tired, her gums are still okay. My husband is in denial, says she seems to be okay, so there can't be anything really wrong. So it looks like this is all on me. She has been such a wonderful dog, my Novice A obedience dog, got her Novice A title in three trials, three first places. Went on to Open and was equally as successful. However, at age 2 didn't pass her OFA clearances, they thought she had mild HD in her left hip. So I was reluctant to a whole lot of jumping with her after that. She proved them wrong. Has never had a symptom or complaint, up until the last several weeks could run faster, jump higher and spin quicker than any of the other three here. Right now she is snoozing quietly by me. I don't know what to do. Hopefully by Monday I will have a better idea of what our plans should be. 

Donna


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely need a bit of time to let this settle. I think Tess will lead the way for you.

I'm sorry you're in this place now. It's a hard place, I know. Our dogs go and go and go, they break their knees, they catch funky viruses and assorted odd conditions ... all treatable, and they go on. And then suddenly one day we can see the end. It must be so shocking. I'm putting myself in your shoes, and I feel sick to my stomach, like being transported in an instant to some strange, foregin land.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so,so sorry..we lost Izzy last fall to hemangiosarcoma..its a horrible disease,and sadly affects so many goldens...huge hugs to you and Tess.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> I now need to decide if I want to do the needle aspiration. I am so conflicted, especially as her appetite just seems to be getting worse. Today she seems very tired, her gums are still okay.


If she isn't eating well, I suppose it's natural that she would be tired. When Charlie refused to eat not long ago, our family veterinarian gave him an injection of B vitamins to stimulate his appetite and that worked wonders. I understand that prednisone is also an appetite stimulant and I believe it is often used in treating cancer in dogs. Maybe one of these would help?

When doctors recommended a needle biopsy of Sabrina's kidneys, I asked about potential complications, side effects, and benefits. The vets told me she would probably experience a lot of pain and the only real benefit would be that they would have a precise diagnosis and could maybe give a better prognosis. I chose not to have the biopsy done, since it wasn't going to change the treatment.

Trust yourself, Donna. Let your love for Tess be your guide. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Love and spoil her. Having been in your shoes last fall when we lost Selka to terminal bone cancer, I know how painful it is.One of the hardest experiences I've ever been through. But all the love between us for eleven years was worth it.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Donna, if her liver is involved, in addition to the spleen, it means multiple organ involvement and I'm not sure doing an aspirate is going to give you more information. 

Did your vet give Tess any steroids, prednisone or pain killer, like tramadol? All of those can make her tired. In addition, if her RBC/hematocrit count is low she'll not have much energy anyway until she can rebuild her blood cells. I think the B vitamin injection suggested above is a good way to stimulate her appetite. Maybe adding a topper like canned pumpkin to her food might also tempt her more. Even wetting it with low-sodium chicken broth might help too.

I am so sorry you are facing this battle. HUGS.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Donna, if her liver is involved, in addition to the spleen, it means multiple organ involvement and I'm not sure doing an aspirate is going to give you more information.
> 
> Did your vet give Tess any steroids, prednisone or pain killer, like tramadol? All of those can make her tired. In addition, if her RBC/hematocrit count is low she'll not have much energy anyway until she can rebuild her blood cells. I think the B vitamin injection suggested above is a good way to stimulate her appetite. Maybe adding a topper like canned pumpkin to her food might also tempt her more. Even wetting it with low-sodium chicken broth might help too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry. It sounds like you have a sound plan in place to enjoy the time you have left. My heart goes out to you in this very tough time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our first Golden lost his appetite after his initial hemangio symptoms started. It took him a few days to bounce back. 

I was told by our acupuncture vet that hemangio dogs generally don't experience pain, like with some other cancers, and if there is no active bleed they can act almost normally as their hematocrit blood stores increase. Every dog is different, but her description of the disease progression was a dog could have several small bleeds and recover, acting almost normally, until the disease overtakes everything and they cannot rebuild hematocrit. That's why she wanted us to keep the yunnan baiyo/paiyo on hand--to dose on those days when the dog may be experiencing symptoms. 

I'd continue to spoil her rotten with tasty food she will eat, as long as she doesn't have a tendency towards pancreatitis.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

It's a surreal place to be when you make that decision to not pursue anymore treatment. Love will guide you right now in making the best decisions. I did chicken and rice with a little gravy mixed with some kibble during Magic's last few days. She enjoyed that very much and with the help of some prednisone was back to a decent appetite.

Love her all you can, spend quiet moments with just her, you will treasure it later. Take lots of pictures. When the time comes to let Tess go you will find an inner strength to provide her with a dignified journey. My husband was like yours, not ready to really accept that she was as bad off as she was. Her last night on this earth made if very clear to him that we had to let her go. Just know that you are not walking this alone. We are there with you in spirit.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Checking in on you and Tess this morning, Donna. How was your night, and how is Tess this morning?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Checking in on you and Tess this morning, Donna. How was your night, and how is Tess this morning?


she ate chicken/rice again. does seem pretty tired. her gums look a little pinker today, so probably her meds are helping. she slept with me, she's not supposed to jump on and off the bed, so i lift her. she slept sound, almost too sound. I kept waking up and checking on her. now that i know what to expect and how we are going to treat her, i am not as frightened. i only hope that when the time comes it will be when our regular vet has office hours, so i don't have to take her somewhere farther and strange for her. thank you for thinking of us.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Our first Golden lost his appetite after his initial hemangio symptoms started. It took him a few days to bounce back.
> 
> I was told by our acupuncture vet that hemangio dogs generally don't experience pain, like with some other cancers, and if there is no active bleed they can act almost normally as their hematocrit blood stores increase. Every dog is different, but her description of the disease progression was a dog could have several small bleeds and recover, acting almost normally, until the disease overtakes everything and they cannot rebuild hematocrit. That's why she wanted us to keep the yunnan baiyo/paiyo on hand--to dose on those days when the dog may be experiencing symptoms.
> 
> I'd continue to spoil her rotten with tasty food she will eat, as long as she doesn't have a tendency towards pancreatitis.


 
This is exactly what my vet told me yesterday. I am so sorry that you and so many others have had to go thru what we are just starting now. It is comforting though to hear that hemangio dogs generally don't experience pain. Thank you for all your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> This is exactly what my vet told me yesterday. I am so sorry that you and so many others have had to go thru what we are just starting now. It is comforting though to hear that hemangio dogs generally don't experience pain. Thank you for all your help. I appreciate it.


I'm glad she's eating and her gums are pinking up. That's a good sign. Your description of her sleeping with you on the bed brings back memories of that first night, between Barkley's collapse on a morning walk and his splenectomy, scheduled for early the next morning. The vet wanted to wait until the morning because 3 of the clinic employees were bringing in their dogs to be donor dogs in case Barkley needed a transfusion. That was scary enough to hear, then he gave us the same instructions--no jumping up and down, keep a close eye on him and don't let him do anything that might stress his abdominal area. Both of us were so afraid something might happen in the night. The vet was great and gave us his cell phone number to call if anything happened and told us to call him before calling the emergency clinic. We got Barkley on the bed between us and we alternated with our hands on his sides, to make sure he was breathing in the night. Neither of us slept a wink. Barkley, by contrast, had a great night sleeping. 

One of the hardest things to do is to try to act normally in front of an ill dog, but it really does help them if you can. I took a lot of long showers those last months, getting all my cries out in private, so I could be positive in front of Barkley. He surprised both of us after his splenectomy by his remarkable recovery, stubborn insistence to live life as he did before the diagnosis, with his happy sparkly personality showing throughout his battle. He really made it easy for us during those months. I treasure those days now because we really packed a lot of happiness and fun into them, despite knowing what was in store. I will pray for you for continued strength and courage during the coming days/weeks/months and for many good days for Tess so you can also create new beautiful times together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

You and Tess are in my prayers and my heart. Do you stay at home?
The vet thought my Smooch was in pain, because she was having trouble breathing.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> My4Goldens
> 
> You and Tess are in my prayers and my heart. Do you stay at home?
> The vet thought my Smooch was in pain, because she was having trouble breathing.


I'm so sorry for what you and your Smooch went thru. Yes, I am fortunate enough to be able to be home. So I will be able to keep a close eye on her. Tess doesn't appear to be in pain, I am praying that doesn't happen. If it does, I won't let her suffer. Thank you for your concern. I've gotten such good advice, it has been such a comfort to me.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no words to make your journey easier today, but you and Tess are in my thoughts and prayers.

Lucy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry.....sending prayers and hugs for both of you. xxoo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

I am so happy to hear you are at home with Tess. 

Tess and you are in my prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hoping you and Tess are having a good day today.
If she seems like her appetite is coming back, try a little high quality canned food and see if she'll at least pick at it. 
Thinking of you constantly.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> hoping you and Tess are having a good day today.
> If she seems like her appetite is coming back, try a little high quality canned food and see if she'll at least pick at it.
> Thinking of you constantly.


She seems to be doing okay. Gums are still okay. She's probably getting tired of me checking them all the time. Still more tired at times than I like. I am running over to the club this afternoon for a little bit, might stop at Tucker's and pick some canned food up. Right now she and Raider are playing tug. I am so conflicted, I was told not to let her jump, run, play, exercise excessively. But if she feels like playing, and I deny her that, jut to keep her with me for a while longer, is that fair to her? My vet and I talked about it, and he and I both don't think so. So if she wants to play some, I will let her, I still won't let her jump on the bed, or in the car, and definitely will be careful about her activity. But she needs to be happy, and if playing with the others makes her so,, so be it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> She seems to be doing okay. Gums are still okay. She's probably getting tired of me checking them all the time. Still more tired at times than I like. I am running over to the club this afternoon for a little bit, might stop at Tucker's and pick some canned food up.


Barkley was like that as well with me checking his gums. I could just imagine him saying "Enough Already Mom" to me! 

I hope her blood cells rebuild so she'll be 100% energy wise soon. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd let her play, too, as long as she isn't going overboard. 
Tuckers has some great stuff, and they're very helpful there. Ask them about their pure meat canned food, they have all sorts of varieties, and you can mix it with some rice, potato, or pasta to get more calories into her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

I would DEFINITELY let her PLAY!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'd let her play, too, as long as she isn't going overboard.
> Tuckers has some great stuff, and they're very helpful there. Ask them about their pure meat canned food, they have all sorts of varieties, and you can mix it with some rice, potato, or pasta to get more calories into her.


 
I cooked some chicken for her this morning and threw some macaroni in it, she ate a good helping at lunch. It smelled pretty good even to me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I wanted to chime in on the playing thing. Barkley's situation was different because he did get a splenectomy. About 2 days after we got him home he was jumping on the sofa and climbing upstairs, despite us putting barriers up to prevent it. I mentioned this to the vet and he said to be very careful not to let him split his surgical incisions, but to let him do gentle things and enjoy being a dog. He suggested letting him go outside and sit in the sun and bird watch, one of his favorite activites--unfortunately it was FRIGID outside at the time. He allowed us to do slow gentle walking, but cautioned us to keep him close to home so if anything should happen we could get home asap and get help. As it turned out Barkley had other ideas and stopped dead in his tracks when he didn't want to head home. He got bolder and bolder, which worried us, but also made us grin from ear to ear because we knew he was recovering and getting his Barkleyness back. 

It's a fine line on what is good vs. bad activity wise.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think variety will help her, too. Glad to hear she ate a good lunch! I'll bet the other 3 are drooling. That's one of the things here with Toby, he gets much more interesting food than Tiny and Tito do, I feel kinda bad for them sometimes.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think variety will help her, too. Glad to hear she ate a good lunch! I'll bet the other 3 are drooling. That's one of the things here with Toby, he gets much more interesting food than Tiny and Tito do, I feel kinda bad for them sometimes.


She refused to eat the chicken/macaroni for dinner. I did stop at tuckers and got several cans of food. The lady told me that she shouldn't have any carbohydrates for the cancer starving diet. I had to tell her that my only concern now was to get her to eat anything, carbohydrates or not. I hate this.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

depending on how much she ate for lunch, she might still be full. Maybe offer her a little more later tonight, or something different, and see if she's interested.
I hate this too. I think of you and sweet Tess constantly.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too know what it's like when you want them to enjoy the time they have left. We kept Selka from jumping up on furniture (Which I know he hated. He loved sleeping on the couch) but we still let him roll in the grass and even run some (but it gave me a heart attack every time!)

It is a difficult time. Whatever you do is out of love and that's what counts. Prayers for Tess.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

have you talked to the vet about giving her a little prednisone to improve her appetite? 
What about the nutrition supplement paste they make, might be called Nutri-Cal or something similar (maybe someone else here knows the name), it's flavored, maybe you can hand feed her some of it?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

she refused her breakfast, i tried three different things. didn't even want to take her medicine in the little bit of cheese i wrapped it in. think i'm going to see if i can take her into the vet this morning. still drinking. she looks so stinking sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4goldens*

My4goldens

I am glad you are taking her to the vet. Please let us know what he/she says.

I was hand feeding Smooch that last few days. When Smooch didn't eat, I knew something was wrong.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear she is refusing to eat, hopefully the vet can help.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Donna, what meds is she on? Can you stop the meds? Most meds effect my Toby's appetite. Maybe stopping the meds will help her to eat, even if they tell you she NEEDS the meds, it's more important that she eat.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sad she won't eat  

Checking on you 2 everyday, even if I don't post.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We go in at 9. I am going to ask the vet about the meds, she has been on vitamin k, denamarin, and yunnan baiyao. I believe the vitamin k and yunnan baiyao were to get her clotting factor under control, so she can have the needle aspiration. Since we've decided not to do the aspiration, maybe she won't have to do those meds anymore. I don't know, getting a little overwhelmed here, especially since I'm going to be alone this weekend and am not looking forward to it, in case decisions have to be made. I will definitely ask the vet about prednisone to boose her appetite.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

Please know that we are all here for you. Please let us know what vet says.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Donna - I just saw this and am so, so sorry you and your Tess are traveling this journey but glad she has you to travel with. It's hard to watch them, I know.

Regarding eating - there is a med that they give the elderly in the nursing homes that they gave Duke and it worked for months. It's a one/day pill and I gave it to him in the morning. Within one hour he was begging for food. Also, is she smacking her lips and such? She might be dealing with some nausea and there's cerenia for that as well.

Be sure to call your vet about it if you miss this before you go in. I'm sorry, I can't remember the name.

Duke would eat rotissarie chicken when he wouldn't eat anything else. I'd have to hand feed it towards the end, but up until his last few weeks he'd eat it. Oh! And, I read that if you can feed them in a "fun place" that it makes them happy and they forget that they're not feeling well.

I am so so sorry. I know what it's like to "stare at them" and will them to eat. Something in me said if he'd eat then all is good for that moment.

Oh, sweet Tess, Donna - you're a good mom. You're doing great. I'll be praying.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for you and Tess.

Copper was on Prednisone for his last 2 - 3 months. It was for his arthritis and he never had any problem with his appetite, but it sure made him move and feel better.

I'm hoping and praying the vet can help Tess feel better and you get more quality time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

HUGS...I'm so sorry she's not wanting to eat and I hope the vet can give you some good suggestions.

My DH was out of the country when Barkley started to go downhill very fast. I think it's important to have the discussion with spouses in advance about a plan of what to do if something should occur if a dog starts to go downhill and one of the spouses is unavailable. It is so scary and the added trauma of possibly being alone makes it harder. HUGS...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up

Praying


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

She hasn't lost anymore weight. I was thrilled and I think the vet was happy too. And she isn't jaundiced, he is more concerned about her liver function than anything else. Told me what to watch for. Her gums were still pretty good. We discussed her meds, he said we may try the prednisone but doesn't feel right now is the time. Wants her to stay on her liver supplements. I told him that I thought she was panting a little more than normal. He said its probably because the tumors are pressing on her diaphragm. Makes sense. I also asked him about pain meds, said she may need them at some point but she may not and we would certainly use them if needed. She isn't acting depressed or in pain, just tired, and a little sad. Told me to keep trying to feed her anything to feed her, which I am doing. Because she isn't as active, she doesn't need as much food as she usually has eaten. Said that sometimes the prednisone does stimulate appetite for a short time. Maybe we will try it in a few days. I am trying to do my very best here to do what is right for her, and I think she will tell me when it is time. My husband and I are in agreement on how we should proceed, and truthfully, it really is my call. She has been my dog since we got her, I know her so well. Hopefully she will eat a few bites of something at lunch. Thank you all.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> She hasn't lost anymore weight. I was thrilled and I think the vet was happy too. And she isn't jaundiced, he is more concerned about her liver function than anything else. Told me what to watch for. Her gums were still pretty good. We discussed her meds, he said we may try the prednisone but doesn't feel right now is the time. Wants her to stay on her liver supplements. I told him that I thought she was panting a little more than normal. He said its probably because the tumors are pressing on her diaphragm. Makes sense. I also asked him about pain meds, said she may need them at some point but she may not and we would certainly use them if needed. She isn't acting depressed or in pain, just tired, and a little sad. Told me to keep trying to feed her anything to feed her, which I am doing. Because she isn't as active, she doesn't need as much food as she usually has eaten. Said that sometimes the prednisone does stimulate appetite for a short time. Maybe we will try it in a few days. I am trying to do my very best here to do what is right for her, and I think she will tell me when it is time. My husband and I are in agreement on how we should proceed, and truthfully, it really is my call. She has been my dog since we got her, I know her so well. Hopefully she will eat a few bites of something at lunch. Thank you all.


I'm glad she hasn't lost weight and everything else appears OK. Is she constipated by any chance? We had that issue with our first golden before his splenectomy surgery--he wasn't as active and he became severely constipated. The vet suggested the pumpkin, with plenty of water, and eventually that did the trick. I used a needle-less syringe to squirt water in him at first, then put a small amount of chicken broth in the water bowl to entice him to drink more..that worked the best. Once we got his bowels moving normally, he perked up and rallied.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There is an appetite stimulant they can give, my vet talked about it with Toby, although I forget the name, too. I can find out if you want to ask your vet about it. 
I'm glad to hear she hasn't lost any further weight. That's a really good sign.
Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

When our Snobear wouldn't eat I fed him some chicken strips (the kind you put on salads-already cooked and for Smooch I bought some canned dog food to put on top of her kibble and fed her by hand.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear you and your girl are going through this, please know that you both are in my prayers.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have not posted, but just wanted to say I have been reading your updates and praying for you both.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Praying for strength for both you and Tess in the coming weeks. Thoughts, prayers are being sent your way. So sorry you have to go through this but try to savor whatever precious moments you can.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*update from Donna, very sad news*

Unfortunately, Tess took a turn for the worse this morning and Donna was forced to make the decision to let her run free.
Donna thanks everyone for their kind words, prayers, and support. She is just too overwhelmed with sorrow right now to be on the forum, and hopes you will all understand. She will be back when she feels able to cope with talking about the loss of sweet Tess.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My heart breaks for Donna and her loss of Tess. RIP sweet Tess. I'm sending Donna comforting thoughts and prayers during this incredibly sad time in her life.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry and sad for her. Thoughts and prayers for Donna.. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to read this news.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh my, I am so very sorry, please pass on my condolences to Donna. RIP sweet Tess


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Tess. 

RIP sweet girl!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry about Tess


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Unfortunately, Tess took a turn for the worse this morning and Donna was forced to make the decision to let her run free.


Nooooooooooooooooooo! I'm so sorry to hear this. And glad for Tess that Donna found the strength to let her go. 

Thank you for letting us know, howl though I may.

Lucy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Godspeed sweet Tess, although your time here was short your memory will live forever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tess*

Donna

I am so very sorry to read about Tess, but I am glad you were not alone.
Tess is at peace now and playing with all of our furbabies at the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure that my Smooch and Snobear have greeted her.

I know the PAIN-Please talk about your feelings here-it will help. 
__________________


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Deeply saddened to hear of the loss of sweet Tess. RIP Tess


----------



## Kent112 (Apr 21, 2011)

I want point one thing that a brave person always face a bad news with very patience... 
We should not be out of mind after hearing the bad news, it can be toucher you mentally..


----------

